# Trainee Role, Is it way too low?



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi there all, hopefully you can give me some advice on this matter.

I was interviewed and offered a job in a reputable commodity broking house in Dubai as a trainee. The offer was 6k, all in (with medical and a flight home), until I was at a level I could take on clients (this apparently ranges from 6-18 months). At which point, my salary would almost triple and I would start making performance related bonuses. If they didnt, I could always go back to UK and use my experience to leverage another trainee role.

Another factor is that I've accrued savings over the years, which (if I designated an amount monthly), would bring my monthly income at around 12k.

I have seen some nice enough places sharing in Tecom close to the metro for 3000-3500. So all in after phone bills etc, I figure that would leave me with around 5-6k for food, drink and having fun.

My questions, is this worth undertaking? Is that enough money to lead a semi sociable existence here? The last thing I want, is to crash and burn, and go mad from not being able to do anything.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Also, to offer some information which may help.
I drink once a week usually, I wont be driving, however I love to eat and keep fit. 
any advice would be hugely appreciated


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

6K is going to hard to live on in Dubai, you might do it, but will be scraping by at the most (if that). But you do mention it's a trainee role, and there is the proverbial light at the end of the tunnel there ! Those kind of roles, you aren't really going to get much more I don't think. 

Can't say about the UK but I know in the States it's largely unpaid internships etc nowadays for a similar opportunity. 6K is better than unpaid is one way to look at it I guess. 

I would say that for about 6 months, you could tough it out, completely focus on your job and try your best to make the promotion in the shortest amount of time. If it were longer though, something like a year or more, that would be a different scenario ..

p.s: You mentioned the love of eating, if you do take this up, be prepared to cook for yourself then, as that would work out the cheapest. Eating out is expensive and makes a significant dent in your wallet before you know it. Similarly for the keeping fit part, it isn't mandatory to have a gym membership etc to stay fit, you would want to focus on the free exercising regiment ..


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

I do actually cook myself a lot, so I guess that's a bonus. I assume I will have maybe one or two nights drinking a month then? How expensive is food shopping in comparison to other countries?I think if it got beyond a year or so, I would move back to the UK and try get a job with the experience I've gained.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are plenty of westerners, single young folk etc that have a disposable income of 6k a month and less. Me for one!

I'd have to ask what kind of company only pays 6k per month salary though, there are loads of dodgy companies out here and could you not get the same if not better experience back home?


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank Christ for that, I've been going about it in my head non stop.

The area of broking I'm trying to get into is really closed doors, so opportunities for traineeships are like gold dust.

But obviously, If I cant afford to eat then it doesn't help much. 

I'll be shying away from the 500 AED Brunches then until I get some sort of expenses.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mudblud said:


> Hi there all, hopefully you can give me some advice on this matter.
> 
> I was interviewed and offered a job in a reputable commodity broking house in Dubai as a trainee. The offer was 6k, all in (with medical and a flight home), until I was at a level I could take on clients (this apparently ranges from 6-18 months). At which point, my salary would almost triple and I would start making performance related bonuses. If they didnt, I could always go back to UK and use my experience to leverage another trainee role.
> 
> ...


if you are earning 6,000 all in, and rent is 3000-3500, how does that leave you 5-6K for food drink and fun?
this is banking, right? Sure you haven't worked for RBS?? or are you counting your savings in this too? I'd try and avoid this, if possible. If you blow your UK savings in 6 months here, and it doesn't work out......you're humped.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mudblud said:


> I do actually cook myself a lot, so I guess that's a bonus. I assume I will have maybe one or two nights drinking a month then? How expensive is food shopping in comparison to other countries?I think if it got beyond a year or so, I would move back to the UK and try get a job with the experience I've gained.


Food shopping varies enormously on where you shop and the source of the food.
If you buy imported meat and veg from Waitrose/spinneys then it can get really expensive.
Example - australian wagyu beef 296 aed per kilo (around £53)
Indian mutton 40aed per kilo from karama meat and veg market.
Imported organic chickens 132aed each
Local chickens 18aed each
Imported USA potatoes 25aed per kilo. Local grown spuds 4.75aed per kilo

If you go to union co-op or lulu, you can get really fresh meat and veg at much more competitive prices.

Again restaurant prices vary enormously.
We go to a really good south indian restaurant in karama that do a huge thali for 18aed (around £3) but you could pay 300aed for a similar meal in a 5 star hotel.

It is very easy to get sucked into convenience shopping and takeaway culture here and then discover you are spending 1000 aed per week on food!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A few things to keep in mind:

1. The golden streets of Dubai are littered with way too many broken dreams and destroyed expectations.

2. Dubai experience doesn't count for much in the UK. Probably far less than many people realise. Part of it has to do with that industries are unregulated and standards are lower. Then again it does vary from sector to sector.

3. What are your alternatives? If you're unemployed then it's something to do for a year or so. Life is all about taking chances and you'll never know what doors may open. 

4. What kind of company is it? Is it a brand name institution? Or is it a local outfit with no presence outside the UAE/Gulf? If the latter it won't help you when you want to return to the UK. I honestly would not recommend anyone to come out here to work for a no-name company unless the money is astonishingly good and even then only with a backup plan. 

The pay is very low and it's a very expensive city. A night out eating/drinking for me can easily cost 500 AED. But if you're careful and selective you can just about survive and still have decent fun.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

It sounds like you've saved a reasonable sum up. I would be wary of using this to supplement a salary that is not good enough to give you a reasonable standard of living, similar to that in the UK. The risk is that you deplete your savings and the potential salary never materialises. Promises of future earnings mean nothing here unless written in a contract. Even then there are plenty that are unscrupulous enough to find a way out of it.

For me it would be a big risk. It could work out, but if it didn't you might be left with no savings and 6k a month to live on. Keeping to a budget in Dubai is not easy. Personally I would keep those savings and get some UK experience and look at coming out in a few years on a livable salary.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Also worth noting are the immigration laws here. Note, it's not always easy to just quit your job here and move back to the UK. If not in your contract, and if your employer wants, they could place an employment ban on you if you try to leave or force you to pay for the visa cost.

All things worth considering before making a decision. There's loads of information on this forum about this subject and also threads where people are facing bans or financial burden when they decided Dubai wasn't for them and wanted to leave.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Cheers guys,
Just to expand on a couple of my points. They are a pretty international outfit, with 12 offices in as many countries, head office being in New York. Which is why I'm leaning towards jumping at the chance.
2. My savings wont take too much of a dent from a year of it, but I wouldn't want to hang around afterwards if it were to continue. 
3. Currently unemployed, however been offered litters of recruitment consultancy and marketing jobs (Not really what I'm wanting to go into).

I also get medical, a mobile phone, all bills paid from the room rental etc etc.

But It does worry me how low the salary is, regardless of how much I can supplement it. I did limited research on the costs of Dubai, going by what a friend suggested I could of lived on. I already accepted the offer via email, so it's not as if I can exactly go back on it and renegotiate, can I?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mudblud said:


> Cheers guys,
> Just to expand on a couple of my points. They are a pretty international outfit, with 12 offices in as many countries, head office being in New York. Which is why I'm leaning towards jumping at the chance.
> 2. My savings wont take too much of a dent from a year of it, but I wouldn't want to hang around afterwards if it were to continue.
> 3. Currently unemployed, however been offered litters of recruitment consultancy and marketing jobs (Not really what I'm wanting to go into).
> ...


Regarding your last sentence - until you have a signed contract in your hand there is always the opportunity to re-negotiate.

Just remember you are going to be working in a trading environment where negotiation will be one of the key skills your employer is looking for!

You need to look at an innovative way of persuading them that you are currently worth more to them than they were originally offering - in a way that showcases your negotiation skills!!

If you do this right, it would look really good and you may be able to squeeze that little extra that will make it easier for you to live here until you are earning a better salary.

Best of Luck!!

Steve


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mudblud said:


> ... The offer was 6k, all in (with medical and a flight home), until I was at a level I could take on clients (this apparently ranges from 6-18 months). At which point, my salary would almost triple and I would start making performance related bonuses. If they didnt, I could always go back to UK and use my experience to leverage another trainee role.
> 
> Another factor is that I've accrued savings over the years,
> I have seen some nice enough places sharing in Tecom close to the metro for 3000-3500.
> My questions, is this worth undertaking? Is that enough money to lead a semi sociable existence here? .



It is doable, but you have to follow some rules:

These are no different from financial planning and budgeting really.

1) You gotta live within your means. Would you mind living like a student for awhile ? consider sharing an apartment with other folks or rent a room. You should not commit more than 35% of your earnings in rent. Based on the numbers you would be committing more than 50% in rent alone you may have to live in other areas if you want to have your own place!

Track your costs. Gotta love Excel huh ?

2) Gotta be smart. Making your own food helps. Yummy and Good Food is cheap here if you know the places which happens to be not the fancy ones, but cooking is gonna save you tons.

3) Drinks are expensive here. Your alcohol license will open doors for in house parties I guess and allow you to purchase drinks for a much lower prices. Of course you will socialize and go out and else. Just be smart as to what you consume from the bars.

4) You will find people alike don't worry. And yes if things don't work out you can always head back and use that experience to leverage something else

5) Engage Savings Mode ON for three months when you move in. When you figure out your REAL costs then you will be in a better position about things you can do. I am positive you will end up socializing going to fancy places and else just be responsible!

Best


----------

